# *newbie* Sep studio and pixelated images



## jbelanger86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ive done many different prints but mainly just 1-3 color jobs, I have done sep studio once and it turned out ok, but the gradients turned out looking like pixels on the print. What im working on now is this Cub Scout pack shirt (im a cubmaster and I want my pack to have cool shirts) 

Here is what I run into: 
I really dont want to use just 6 screens with the colors, I dont have brown ink for instance, so it wouldnt really work for me. 

I have the vector image in AI, and I save it as a png, import into PS and then I clean up the colors. ie - selective color, contrast, saturation, unshark mask. 

I then save that as a TIFF. 

Once I pull that image into Sep Studio and try to work on the color seps, the image looks very pixelated, and Im afraid the same thing will happen with this image that happened with the last one. 

What can I do to remedy this?

***If someone can tell me how, Ill post pics of it so you can see what I mean.


----------



## jbelanger86 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jbelanger86 (Sep 4, 2014)

final 603 copy_zpsjvae5sxw.png Photo by talkingchickenscratch | Photobucket



Here is the photo of the design


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't save it as a PNG. Export it as a PSD at 300dpi and turn off anti-aliasing.

File > Export > Format: "Photoshop (psd)" > Resolution: "300ppi" > Anti-aliasing: "None"


----------

